# USB Maus auf einmal verloren - XServer refused connections..

## JKRock

USB Maus auf einmal verloren - XServer refused connections und Rechner stürzt  und zu beim neustarten ab -> Zusammenhang?!

hi, und sorry für mein denglisch, oder so!   :Very Happy: 

Also, was in etwa so passiert ist:

Als ich heute Mittag mein Laptop samt angeschlossener "Cherry M-5650"-USB-Maus startete, durfte ich feststellen, dass die Maus nicht erkannt wurde, d.h. keine Reaktion auf den Desktop sichtbar und auch kein Lämpchen an der Maus an.

Auch ein Wechseln der USB-Buchse half nicht, wollte dann einfach mal neustarten aber durfte dann mitansehen, wie der Rechner dabei abgestürzt ist - Bildschirm blieb zwischendurch wieder schwarz.

Von der MittagsSession habe ich leider keine Logs (sofern es nicht noch irgendwo gesonderte für Abstürze gibt...)

Jetzt bin ich wieder am Laptop und Maus wird immer noch nicht anerkannt; eine USB-Tastatur aber ja.

Außerdem durfte ich auch die Beobachtung machen, dass der XServer plötzlich nicht mehr reagiert -

kriege die Fehlermeldung: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Xlib: connection to ":0,0" refused by server
> 
> Xlib: No protocol specified

 

Ich musste dann auch neustarten um diesen Fehler zu umgehen....

mein dmesg gibt mir zig solcher Fehler aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 7-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> 
> usb 7-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> ...

 

und wenn ich 

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

 eingebe, bekomme ich:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41
> 
> N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
> ...

 

- ich frage mich für welches Device der zweite Eintrag steht, außer der USB-Maus ist keine andere Maus angeschlossen...

Ich weiss auch nicht ob die ganzen Fehler irgendwie zusammenhängen, oder bloß zufälligerweise zusammen auftreten, mir fehlt aber immer noch das Wissen um diese alleine zu lösen...

Einige Fragen dazu:

1. Kann das Maus-Problem (und die anderen Probleme) mit einer fehlerhaften XServer-Config zusammenhängen?

2. Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass bei der Maus ein echter HardwareDefekt vorliegt?

3. Ist vielleicht am Betriebssystem irgendwas nicht in Ordnung - und wie komme ich am ehesten dahinter?

4. Wie wahrscheinlich ist ein HardwareDefekt am Laptop (bitte nicht...  :Shocked:  ) ?

gruß JKRock[/glsa]

P.S. heute morgen hatte die Maus noch funktioniert!

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Kann das Maus-Problem (und die anderen Probleme) mit einer fehlerhaften XServer-Config zusammenhängen? 

 

Hast du die XServer-Config denn verändert? Wenn nein, dann vermutlich nicht.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass bei der Maus ein echter HardwareDefekt vorliegt? 

 

Darauf hätte ich am ehesten getippt, wegen diesen "device descriptor read errors". Praktisch wäre natürlich, wenn du die Maus an einem anderen Gerät testen könntest.

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Wie wahrscheinlich ist ein HardwareDefekt am Laptop (bitte nicht...  ) ? 

 

Eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn die USB-Tastatur noch funktioniert und ein Wechseln der USB-Buchse nicht geholfen hat.

----------

## JKRock

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   1. Kann das Maus-Problem (und die anderen Probleme) mit einer fehlerhaften XServer-Config zusammenhängen?  
> 
> Hast du die XServer-Config denn verändert? Wenn nein, dann vermutlich nicht.  

 

ne, habe nichts verändert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   2. Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass bei der Maus ein echter HardwareDefekt vorliegt?  
> 
> Darauf hätte ich am ehesten getippt, wegen diesen "device descriptor read errors". Praktisch wäre natürlich, wenn du die Maus an einem anderen Gerät testen könntest.

 

Konnte jetzt die Maus an einem WinXp-Desktop-Rechner anschließen -> sie wird erkannt und funktioniert bis jetzt !

Jetzt bin ich dementpsrechend noch ratloser als vorher....

gruß JKRock

----------

## JKRock

also, habe jetzt eine Ersatzmaus bekommen und die wird auch erkannt - nur warum wurde die andere in win xp erkannt?

Wird das ein ewiges ungelöstest Rätsel bleiben?

----------

